# New Member here!!



## pitbull4life

My name is Alissa and I have a 70 pound 2 year old female blue nose pit and my boyfriend has a 70 pound 2 year old male blue nose bully and they are our world. they are the sweetest dogs ever and loves people and dogs. Here they are....

This is Missi

























This is Samson


----------



## Just Tap Pits

You know theyre both bullys and blue nose is just a nose color right not a type right?

I like the male alot. Nice solid frame. Without being ridiculously short or blown out.


----------



## pitbull4life

The American bully is its own breed. Its a shorter more stockier breed than the American pitbull terrier. The American pitbull is a taller more lean breed.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/p/pitbullvsamericanbully.htm


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbull4life said:


> The American bully is its own breed. Its a shorter more stockier breed than the American pitbull terrier. The American pitbull is a taller more lean breed.
> 
> American Pit Bull Terrier, Pit Bulls, Pitbulls


I fully understand what a bully and an apbt are. And yes both your dogs are bullys. Post a pedigree.


----------



## pitbull4life

Whatever you say.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Trust me im not the only one whos gonna say it. If you are confident the dog is an apbt post her pedigree.


----------



## pitbull4life

I'm not confident about anything. I just know my dog is twice as tall and skinny than the bully dogs. Have you seen the difference between the two? Huge difference in the appearance.


----------



## Princesspaola21

Eh I don't think the female is a bully maybe a bully mix but she appears too tall for bully standards. Pretty dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

I wouldn't call it a "pit" unless it has a pedigree to back it up. I would just call her a pretty blue dog. Without a pedigree there's really no telling what she is or she isn't and there's no sense in speculating. She's a dog. If she's a good one that's what matters the most. I think it's important to not further promote BSL by labeling dogs what we aren't sure of though. I'm not trying to be rude or disrespectful by any means don't get my wrong. There both pretty dogs 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbull4life

Ok she's a Dalmatian and chihuahua mix....


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I wasnt being a dick I was just trying to help her out so she didnt get flamed. And that dog resembles dogs ive seen of the watchdog bloodlines.


----------



## pitbull4life

So if someone ask what kind of dog I have what the heck am I suppose to call her? I'm going to say a pitbull


----------



## Cain's Mom

Princesspaola21 said:


> I wouldn't call it a "pit" unless it has a pedigree to back it up. I would just call her a pretty blue dog. Without a pedigree there's really no telling what she is or she isn't and there's no sense in speculating. She's a dog. If she's a good one that's what matters the most. I think it's important to not further promote BSL by labeling dogs what we aren't sure of though. I'm not trying to be rude or disrespectful by any means don't get my wrong. There both pretty dogs
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:goodpost:

I have to agree, and they are both beautiful dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

Looks don't make a dog a certain breed. Pedigree tells a breed.

My Dumae looks like an APBT, could even show in the ADBA...But she's not. She's a Juan Gotti great granddaughter. 









Both are great looking dogs. Welcome to the forum. Hopefully you will read around, join conversation and enjoy the forum regardless.


----------



## pitbull4life

Well she's some type of bully breed. I'm not going to consider her a mutt because she doesn't have papers.


----------



## Princesspaola21

pitbull4life said:


> So if someone ask what kind of dog I have what the heck am I suppose to call her? I'm going to say a pitbull


That's a shame.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbull4life

What's a shame?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbull4life said:


> Well she's some type of bully breed. I'm not going to consider her a mutt because she doesn't have papers.


U just defined a mutt. If you wouldve checked my dogs before getting defensive youd know I have a rescue MUTT. Doesnt change that hes the best dog on my yard. You shouldnt have such thin skin no1 was being mean to u or the dog. I even complimented the male. I jope u stick around and educate yourself some.


----------



## pitbull4life

Sorry when I think of a mutt I'm thinking like a lab mixed with Huskey or something. Or a Rottweiler and golden retriever.


----------



## pitbull4life

Like a mutt as in you look at a dog and think what the hell is that lol
When I walk my dog or something people are like hey nice pit. I'm like thanks.


----------



## American_Pit13

Mutt is not a derogatory term as many think it is. If they dog doesn't have papers I just call it a dog. It is not a defined breed, you just don't know what it is. We have all types here, mixed breeds, unknown, purebred. I own many different breeds and some like Dumae that are Bully/APBT crosses. 

Not having a specific breed doesn't make it any less of a dog. Same goes for the male. If he's not papered you don't know he's an American Bully (Props to you for knowing the difference at least. Many don't even know there are separate breeds). Still good dogs and it doesn't change them in any way.

Most people put the pit label on dogs that fall into over 30 different breeds, which is why when one of these type dogs bites or attacks people go yelling "pitbull" when in fact it was just a dog that is a mix or unknown and not an actual breed.


----------



## pitbull4life

The male has papers.


----------



## pitbull4life

Ok next time someone asks what kind of dog I have I'm just going to say a dog. And if they are like but what kind of dog? I'm just going to be like just a dog. And then I'll look stupid.


----------



## Cain's Mom

You just say its a dog and you don't know exactly what breed or breeds it is. You're not going to look stupid, you'd be stating a fact.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

Then educate them  take what you have learned and spread it! That's part of being an advocate for these dogs.


----------



## Cain's Mom

American_Pit13 said:


> Then educate them  take what you have learned and spread it! That's part of being an advocate for these dogs.


:goodpost:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbull4life

Well I'm done here. I'll be outside playing with my "mutt" that looks identical to a pitbull.


----------



## pitbull4life

Is there a way I can delete this thread


----------



## Princesspaola21

American_Pit13 said:


> Then educate them  take what you have learned and spread it! That's part of being an advocate for these dogs.


Good post!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

pitbull4life said:


> Well I'm done here. I'll be outside playing with my "mutt" that looks identical to a pitbull.


Looks like a bully to me, but who knows what really. Do you know what a pit bull is? It's a generalized discription of a mixed dog with a big head and a muscular build. Shelters are filled with them. Nothing like the American pit bull terrier..not even close


----------



## Sarah~

Bullies and APBTs, their mixes, and a few other breeds are all "pit bulls" which everyone on this site and on both sides of bsl have said before so I'd call it a pit bull or pit bull mix, if you say you don't know what it is based on the pictures that's going to be the first breed someone is going to guess anyway. You can use the other dog to show the different "types" of pit bull to educate them assuming they want to know. Say "this dog looks like the APBT and this dog is an American bully, they look a lot alike but they are two separate breeds".


----------



## pitbull4life

That's cool.


----------



## pitbull4life

Well I knew they were different breeds


----------



## Princesspaola21

Sarah~ said:


> Bullies and APBTs, their mixes, and a few other breeds are all "pit bulls" which everyone on this site and on both sides of bsl have said before so I'd call it a pit bull or pit bull mix, if you say you don't know what it is based on the pictures that's going to be the first breed someone is going to guess anyway. You can use the other dog to show the different "types" of pit bull to educate them assuming they want to know. Say "this dog looks like the APBT and this dog is an American bully, they look a lot alike but they are two separate breeds".


There arent "different types of pit bulls" there is only one the APBT. This is just more misinformation...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~

Princesspaola21 said:


> There arent "different types of pit bulls" there is only one the APBT. This is just more misinformation...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's the only breed with pit bull in it, but not the only breed classified as a pit bull


----------



## Princesspaola21

Sarah~ said:


> It's the only breed with pit bull in it, but not the only breed classified as a pit bull


Again MISINFORMATION! The only dog deserving of the name PIT BULL is the AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER. Just because media and misinformed owners call all of these bully breeds and mixes in between "pit bulls" it doesn't mean it's accurate. If you think a dog looks like a "pit bull" but you don't know it's lineage call it a bully breed mix. That's what I call my mutts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

The dog isnt an apbt call it what u want have whoever u want cosign u it doesnt change that the dog isnt an apbt. Idc who tells u about conformation, standard, and looks I know of a real pitbull that is abkc show pointed. Doesnt make the dog a bully. You obviously just want to tell ppl u own a pitbull and u will whether youre right or wrong.


----------



## Princesspaola21

Here's what it ALL boils down to. If you have a dog and call it a "pit bull" and it is in fact NOT a "pit bull" you are contributing to the problem.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbull4life

K ill delete my account since I don't have a pitbull


----------



## Sarah~

Princesspaola21 said:


> Again MISINFORMATION! The only dog deserving of the name PIT BULL is the AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER. Just because media and misinformed owners call all of these bully breeds and mixes in between "pit bulls" it doesn't mean it's accurate. If you think a dog looks like a "pit bull" but you don't know it's lineage call it a bully breed mix. That's what I call my mutts.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Just because you wouldn't have anyone call a dog that isn't an APBT a pit bull doesn't mean it's misinformation, the meaning of the word "pit bull" has changed. Now it means exactly as redog defined it. Pretty much any medium sized dog that has a specific head shape and a short coat.


----------



## Princesspaola21

pitbull4life said:


> K ill delete my account since I don't have a pitbull


Your taking everything wrong and my last couple statements weren't aimed towards you. This forum accepts and welcomes everybody. We love ALL bully breeds! You have beautiful dogs and I enjoyed the pictures I was just passing along some information that you didn't accept or agree with apparently. That's your choice. You will never hear me bash anybody's dogs mixed or otherwise as Ive stated I have mixes as well as purebred dogs and I love them all the same.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Sarah~ said:


> Just because you wouldn't have anyone call a dog that isn't an APBT a pit bull doesn't mean it's misinformation, the meaning of the word "pit bull" has changed. Now it means exactly as redog defined it. Pretty much any medium sized dog that has a specific head shape and a short coat.


I'm sorry but just because people believe the "meaning" of the word "pit bull" has changed doesn't mean it has. It means that there are more people that don't care to learn than those that do.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

Sarah~ said:


> Just because you wouldn't have anyone call a dog that isn't an APBT a pit bull doesn't mean it's misinformation, the meaning of the word "pit bull" has changed. Now it means exactly as redog defined it. Pretty much any medium sized dog that has a specific head shape and a short coat.


Sad you are on the opposite side of educating people. Just go with the flow of mass media little sheep.


----------



## American_Pit13

pitbull4life said:


> K ill delete my account since I don't have a pitbull


Your account has nothing to do with a pit bull. As I sad we have all types of dog owners here. We are a forum based on education.

If you don't want to be a member don't log back in. It's that simple. Though you seem to get the idea so I don't see why you are so put off on know what your dog is and isn't.


----------



## Sarah~

Go look up pit bull and I guarantee you it is always defined as a term referring to several different breeds. It most definitely has changed, you can go with it and keep on educating people on how to responsibly manage these dogs or you can keep offending people right off the bat by jumping on them the first time they post that their dog is NOT a pit bull and they can't call it one.


----------



## pitbull4life

My account has never logged off...


----------



## Princesspaola21

Sarah~ said:


> Go look up pit bull and I guarantee you it is always defined as a term referring to several different breeds. It most definitely has changed, you can go with it and keep on educating people on how to responsibly manage these dogs or you can keep offending people right off the bat by jumping on them the first time they post that their dog is NOT a pit bull and they can't call it one.


So because Wikipedia says its so it must be true?? I came to this forum as ignorant as the rest but I learned where I was wrong. Nobody said she CAN'T call her dog a "pit bull" we are just trying to pass along the correct information.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbull4life

This is worse than the car forum I am on.


----------



## American_Pit13

Sarah~ said:


> Go look up pit bull and I guarantee you it is always defined as a term referring to several different breeds. It most definitely has changed, you can go with it and keep on educating people on how to responsibly manage these dogs or you can keep offending people right off the bat by jumping on them the first time they post that their dog is NOT a pit bull and they can't call it one.


:hammer::hammer::hammer:

I don't see why some people are so hell bent on receiving actual knowledge.

Also READ! No one said she can't call it that. Just said it was a shame and that that's not what it is.


----------



## Sarah~

Not just Wikipedia, but the humane society and websites that are pro-bsl and anti-bsl. Sites that are all about "educating" people.


----------



## American_Pit13

pitbull4life said:


> This is worse than the car forum I am on.


Then stop coming here if you don't care to learn anything about your dogs! It's not rocket science to not go to a web page!

What's wrong with your car forum? They tell you your Toyota isn't a Subaru? Hate when that happens.


----------



## redog

Ok, I'm gonna go there! Considering its NOT a pit bull, does she have to worry about dog aggression and BSL? If it barks at a police officer, will he shoot it? I'm just askin cuz I have mutts that look like they might be considered a pit bull by those who don't really know they are mixes!??


----------



## American_Pit13

Sarah~ said:


> Not just Wikipedia, but the humane society and websites that are pro-bsl and anti-bsl. Sites that are all about "educating" people.


Um obviously they are not about educating people if they are lumping multiple breeds of dog into one group. Even my 7 year old knows the difference between breeds sheeesh!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Sarah~ said:


> Go look up pit bull and I guarantee you it is always defined as a term referring to several different breeds. It most definitely has changed, you can go with it and keep on educating people on how to responsibly manage these dogs or you can keep offending people right off the bat by jumping on them the first time they post that their dog is NOT a pit bull and they can't call it one.


I told her it wasnt a pitbull first and I didnt bash anyone.


----------



## American_Pit13

redog said:


> Ok, I'm gonna go there! Considering its NOT a pit bull, does she have to worry about dog aggression and BSL? If it barks at a police officer, will he shoot it? I'm just askin cuz I have mutts that look like they might be considered a pit bull by those who don't really know they are mixes!??


It will always be that way at this rate. If we can't even get owners to recognize there dog as what it is, the media never will.

You know Angel Baby and I went head to head and were at each others throats over crap like this and now we are good friends. Just because you don't agree doesn't mean you can't function on the forum.

KM and I have totally different views. We get into it in certain threads and then go on with our lives lol. You don't have to agree with people to be a member of the forum.


----------



## Sarah~

redog said:


> Ok, I'm gonna go there! Considering its NOT a pit bull, does she have to worry about dog aggression and BSL? If it barks at a police officer, will he shoot it? I'm just askin cuz I have mutts that look like they might be considered a pit bull by those who don't really know they are mixes!??


This!!! ^^^^^


----------



## Princesspaola21

American_Pit13 said:


> It will always be that way at this rate. If we can't even get owners to recognize there dog as what it is, the media never will.


Good post!!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

So why does it matter what u call her. I have a big blue dog that I got from the shelter. Yes the shelter card said 'pit mix' on it but do I call him a pit bull? No not often. Why? Cuz he's not. He is far larger than the standard for any APBT and I flat out don't know what breed his is or isn't. I call him my bully breed, big blue dog, pit type dog, shelter mutt, or (my favorite) what the media calls a "pit bull". Then that gives me room to come in and explain why. Like American Pit said, education is the key. Point blank, I have a mutt. And I dont love him any less.

Oh and whoever said bullies are shorter and stockier than pit bulls has obviously never heard of the XL Bully class.... just saying.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Sarah~ said:


> Not just Wikipedia, but the humane society and websites that are pro-bsl and anti-bsl. Sites that are all about "educating" people.


That's perfect, the term "pitbull" is a shelter word for a type of dog. Made up by shelters and picked up by media and spread as gospel.


----------



## redog

Just Tap Pits said:


> I told her it wasnt a pitbull first and I didnt bash anyone.


So this is all your fault! You started it :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarah~

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> So why does it matter what u call her.


Exactly the point I've been trying to make, you can preach all you want to whoever you can get to stand still enough to listen that the only pit bull is an APBT but when the dog bites something it is going to be called a pit bull or pit bull type dog. So to me the education is better focused on training and management of any dog that has pit bull or bully in it instead of the correct technical term to call it.


----------



## American_Pit13

Sarah~ said:


> Exactly the point I've been trying to make, you can preach all you want to whoever you can get to stand still enough to listen that the only pit bull is an APBT but when the dog bites something it is going to be called a pit bull or pit bull type dog..


So why would not you try to change that? Why would you just go "oh not worth my time!"


----------



## American_Pit13

Just Tap Pits said:


> I told her it wasnt a pitbull first and I didnt bash anyone.





redog said:


> So this is all your fault! You started it :thumbsup:


Welcome to the team JTP! <<<< I gave him a short name!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

redog said:


> So this is all your fault! You started it :thumbsup:


You know me lol and ive always have been on the team im just a controversy magnet. Lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Sarah~ said:


> Exactly the point I've been trying to make, you can preach all you want to whoever you can get to stand still enough to listen that the only pit bull is an APBT but when the dog bites something it is going to be called a pit bull or pit bull type dog. So to me the education is better focused on training and management of any dog that has pit bull or bully in it instead of the correct technical term to call it.


Ok u took my quote outta context. I meant it as why do u have to call her a pit bull? What is wrong with another name? I personally find it disgusting to group several breeds under one name ... might as well put all hunting dogs under one breed name while ur at it....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~

I'd love to change it by not getting the dog, whatever it is, in the situation in the first place with proper training! To me it would go a longer way to changing the media's view on these dogs by showing how well behaved they are, not by making sure they label the dangerous dogs correctly


----------



## American_Pit13

Sarah~ said:


> I'd love to change it by not getting the dog, whatever it is, in the situation in the first place with proper training! To me it would go a longer way to changing the media's view on these dogs by showing how well behaved they are, not by making sure they label the dangerous dogs correctly


No reason you can't do both!


----------



## Sarah~

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Ok u took my quote outta context. I meant it as why do u have to call her a pit bull? What is wrong with another name? I personally find it disgusting to group several breeds under one name ... might as well put all hunting dogs under one breed name while ur at it....
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Whether you like it or not its the situation pit bull owners are in, that's why I say what does it matter when it will be called a pit bull anyway?


----------



## pitbull4life

Hmmm... I give up and y'all are still going at it.


----------



## American_Pit13

pitbull4life said:


> Hmmm... I give up and y'all are still going at it.


That's what you said like 2 pages ago and yet here you are... I think you like us!


----------



## pitbull4life

I'm here but I'm not arguing about anything.


----------



## American_Pit13

pitbull4life said:


> I'm here but I'm not arguing about anything.


That's ok. We are all pretty good at arguing with each other.


----------



## pitbull4life

Ya I know how forums work


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Isnt sarah the one who asked how to help her shy puupy and then argued with the advice? The reason everyone is "still at it" is because these dogs are our passion. We've all dumped countless hours and dollars on the dogs. All anyone tried to do was help and educate. We werent the argumentative ones. Looks at americans pits avatar and tell me that the female looks like that. I have nothing but love anf respect fpr everyones dog. But if u show me a doberman and tell me its a rot im gonna educate u in how iys not.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Sarah~ said:


> Whether you like it or not its the situation pit bull owners are in, that's why I say what does it matter when it will be called a pit bull anyway?


cuz its not a pit bull! Trust me, when I get my new addition (less than 2 weeks) she will be called a pit bull or APBT because that's what she is! With papers to prove it.

I don't go runnin around callin my Toyota a Lexus.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

Sarah~ said:


> I'd love to change it by not getting the dog, whatever it is, in the situation in the first place with proper training! To me it would go a longer way to changing the media's view on these dogs by showing how well behaved they are, not by making sure they label the dangerous dogs correctly


If more owners did these 2 things (have a well behaved/trained dog and not stereotype it) we wouldn't be having this debate. Since you have a pit bull type dog, you will understand more as you experience the ignorance surrounding the breed. I don't expect you all to get it right off the bat


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

American_Pit13 said:


> That's ok. We are all pretty good at arguing with each other.


Good point and at ur car comment ima be a smart ass and tell u ... toyota does own a percentage of subaru's parent company  LOL

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Good point and at ur car comment ima be a smart ass and tell u ... toyota does own a percentage of subaru's parent company  LOL


Sttt I know  I am a Sub fan! I knew you'd like that. They are related but not the same.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I don't go runnin around callin my Toyota a Lexus.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Best analogy yet!!!!!


----------



## pitbull4life

I don't drive a Toyota nor a Subaru


----------



## redog

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Good point and at ur car comment ima be a smart ass and tell u ... toyota does own a percentage of subaru's parent company  LOL
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





pitbull4life said:


> I don't drive a Toyota nor a Subaru


Ahh cool! Me neither, my wife drives a Toyota and I hate it:flush:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

American_Pit13 said:


> Sttt I know  I am a Sub fan! I knew you'd like that. They are related but not the same.


 cuz ya know me like that, yo!



Just Tap Pits said:


> Best analogy yet!!!!!


lol thanks!



pitbull4life said:


> I don't drive a Toyota nor a Subaru


Never said ya did. There is a "what does ur car say about u" thread in the lounge... check it out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbull4life

I never claimed that you said I did. I was making a statement.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I feel like ive been trolled.....


----------



## redog

pitbull4life said:


> I never claimed that you said I did. I was making a statement.


Lighten up! You have a beautiful dog! Now go read up up on the history and bloodlines of these dogs. Check out the bullies101 section feel free to ask any questions you might have.:welcome:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

redog said:


> Ahh cool! Me neither, my wife drives a Toyota and I hate it:flush:


She drives an expensive Avalon that's why! Might as well have gotten her the Lexus.... same cost on parts 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bitedown

I missed the argument, I like arguments  ... anyway, those are some good looking dogs


----------



## American_Pit13

bitedown said:


> I missed the argument, I like arguments  ... anyway, those are some good looking dogs


Aww you can start a new one! Don't feel left out!:woof:


----------



## rabbit

Oh boy I guess it's good I didn't see this thread a while back you guys know I love debates but I feel this topic isn't something to be debated. It's simple call things what they are. The "well nobody else does it" debate doesn't fly especially if what every one else is doing is wrong. If you're truly educated about your dogs and the issues (and by truly educated about your dogs I'm not talking about knowing all the bloodlines of the APBT, believe me a little goes a long way) then you won't mind behaving as such. It kind of goes back to the quote Ames uses as her signature “When you KNOW better you DO better.” 
by Maya Angelou.


----------



## Sarah~

Just Tap Pits said:


> Isnt sarah the one who asked how to help her shy puupy and then argued with the advice?


Your advice, yes.  I explained why and agreed with advice given later.

For the most part I agree with a lot of what you guys say, maybe one day I'll look at it differently who knows. Makes me think of something I read on dogsbite, that pit bull owners can be just as tenacious as their dogs seems to be true lol.


----------



## American_Pit13

Sarah~ said:


> Makes me think of something I read on dogsbite, that pit bull owners can be just as tenacious as their dogs seems to be true lol.


Wow an actual bit of truth from that site amazing! We very much are like our dogs.


----------



## Sarah~

American_Pit13 said:


> Wow an actual bit of truth from that site amazing! We very much are like our dogs.


Yes, the one thing they said I didn't shake my head or laugh at. I haven't had anyone say anything to me about my new pup yet, my other dog is a gsd so I've had people be nasty to me before but I know with Xena it will be worse. When it does happen I feel sorry for them for having to deal with me.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Sarah~ said:


> Your advice, yes.  I explained why and agreed with advice given later.
> 
> For the most part I agree with a lot of what you guys say, maybe one day I'll look at it differently who knows. Makes me think of something I read on dogsbite, that pit bull owners can be just as tenacious as their dogs seems to be true lol.


You didnt have to take my advice. I know what I know and I know every dog in my home is extremely well adjusted. So i must be doing something right. Know it alls have a tendancy to be argumentative and never know when they been beat. And to me it doesnt matter if you except facts or not just dnt spout ignorance. 2 ppl who have no idea what they are talking about co-signing each other doesnt make it right just mean theres 2 blind ppl leading each other in circles. I hope you take all this knowledge everyone else earned(and giving you for free) in.


----------



## Sarah~

Just Tap Pits said:


> You didnt have to take my advice. I know what I know and I know every dog in my home is extremely well adjusted. So i must be doing something right. Know it alls have a tendancy to be argumentative and never know when they been beat. And to me it doesnt matter if you except facts or not just dnt spout ignorance. 2 ppl who have no idea what they are talking about co-signing each other doesnt make it right just mean theres 2 blind ppl leading each other in circles. I hope you take all this knowledge everyone else earned(and giving you for free) in.


I did, sort of. If I didn't want to I wouldn't have, nothing personal. I know when to stop arguing when it becomes obvious that we won't agree. And all I did was give my opinion, call it what you want. And I don't want to call anyone any names but its pretty apparent people are not afraid to argue here. I think that's a good thing.


----------



## Jamie123321

I wanna be just like you guys when I grow up.lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Debating is one of the most beautiful things about the human race. Just understand countless hours of research, hands on experience, and money has been put into all our dogs. Thats why were debate and some times go aggro. I take nothing personal unless its a direct attack on me or my dog. I have chevy, camelot/peterson, avant, and dagger blood in my yard. The most hated on bloodlines there are. Put in thenwork and soon youll be helping ppl also.


----------



## Jamie123321

Yes I'm 20 and I've been around dogs my whole life but now I have two non papered dogs and I can't get enough if them and this forum. The info you guys put on here is amazing

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Jamie123321 said:


> Yes I'm 20 and I've been around dogs my whole life but now I have two non papered dogs and I can't get enough if them and this forum. The info you guys put on here is amazing
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's what we're here for!  I'm glad your learning!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Im only 24. Age has nothing to do with knowledge. It all has to do with hard work and RESEARCH. There alot of good info on here. Certain ppl know more about certain aspects of dogs. Xl dogs are my "specialty" as that is what I was drawn to.


----------



## Sarah~

We'll see, been putting in the research and working on the exp. I think we all know how I feel about it so far we will see I will think about what people have said. 

I never said anyone here didn't know what they were talking about, I agree with a lot of what I see here just not everything. I'm definitely no expert, just giving people something to think about, and if everyone thinks I am flat out wrong and yells at me that's fine, won't stop me from speaking my mind, though.


----------



## BullyGal

... I like pickles...


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Pickles are good. Lol id trade them for sliced jalapeños on modt things though lmao


----------



## mccoypitbulls

Beautiful Blue dogs. 
There been pleany of mised that look better than some papered dogs, some that shown better also.
Just be happy , hang on, and enjoy. They all go too fast anyway!

AP13 - Seen some beauts off some new lines also. That is by far one of the best from that line though.  There is a fella in Chicago that has one that is pretty active and looks almost as good, but not quite. The pics looks like she been playin pretty good and the eyes say she likes to.


----------



## Luna-Blue

This thread is too good to not post in...

For the record Toyota owns Lexus but the two are nothing alike. I've owned 2 IS's and 2 accords...Lexus is BOSS

Secondly, sliced raw jalapeno's are the CHIT. That is all.

Oh and lastly, here's my 5 month old little girl Luna. She's 100% American Bully/Bully Mix. But I tell people in a dead serious face that she's a malti-poo :cheers::doggy:


----------



## Cain's Mom

BullyGal said:


> ... I like pickles...


Mmmmm pickles lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Whats a 100% am bully/bully mix?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Luna-Blue said:


> This thread is too good to not post in...
> 
> For the record Toyota owns Lexus but the two are nothing alike. I've owned 2 IS's and 2 accords...Lexus is BOSS


Just thought i would point out for newer members, that I work for Toyota. I wasn't tryin to say that they were same thing. They are quite different. Some models share things but others are completely unique. For example the Lexus ES shares the same V6 as a Camry but cars like the LS and IS are completely unique.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue

Just Tap Pits said:


> Whats a 100% am bully/bully mix?


Well ah look at the photo I posted god damn it! :woof:


----------



## American_Pit13

mccoypitbulls said:


> AP13 - Seen some beauts off some new lines also. That is by far one of the best from that line though.  There is a fella in Chicago that has one that is pretty active and looks almost as good, but not quite. The pics looks like she been playin pretty good and the eyes say she likes to.


Ty she is a good looking dog. She is off foundation bully (Amstaff) dogs before they started going all extreme and what not. Her other side is UKC show dogs so that of course helped her stay nice and clean.

I also like pickles. You can slice up cucumber and pickle them with some Jalapenos and throw some hard boiled eggs in there and pickle those too.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

You cant have a 100% bully thats a bully mix. Its either a mix or 100%. Just sayn


----------



## Princesspaola21

Cain's Mom said:


> Mmmmm pickles lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


FRIED pickles!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbull4life

Fried cheesecake


----------



## Cain's Mom

Princesspaola21 said:


> FRIED pickles!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


With ranch!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatienceFlame

BullyGal said:


> ... I like pickles...


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Princesspaola21

Cain's Mom said:


> With ranch!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


^YES!!! Hacketts Hot Wings makes some amazing ones!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

Just Tap Pits said:


> I wasnt being a dick I was just trying to help her out so she didnt get flamed. And that dog resembles dogs ive seen of the watchdog bloodlines.


I know this is several days old but just to clarify. If your going off just looks and say it resembles Watchdog then your dead WRONG that its an AmBully. REAL Watchdog is NOT an AmBully. Real Watchdog is a cross of Mason/McCoy/Ruffian. So its another APBT and Amstaff cross yes but if your talking about supposed "pure watchdog" that is off Chaos blood or anything like that those are Watchdog CROSSES they are NOT real Watchdog. Just a like TNT what I mostly have is a cross of Watchdog.

The ONLY real watchdog you will find in present day comes from Si-Fu Kennels he is who picked up all of Casey's proven stock when he got out of the dogs.


----------



## KMdogs

Inexperience shows itself consistently..


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I said it resembled dogs ive seen that were supposedly watchdog (I dnt like blue dogs so I havent done extensive research on every line of them. I know more about re and gotti). And the definition of an am bully is apbt x am staff. So idk how u mix the two and its not a bully. I'll definitely look into tye watchdog bloodline. Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

So does douchiness


----------



## pitbull4life

MSK said:


> I know this is several days old but just to clarify. If your going off just looks and say it resembles Watchdog then your dead WRONG that its an AmBully. REAL Watchdog is NOT an AmBully. Real Watchdog is a cross of Mason/McCoy/Ruffian. So its another APBT and Amstaff cross yes but if your talking about supposed "pure watchdog" that is off Chaos blood or anything like that those are Watchdog CROSSES they are NOT real Watchdog. Just a like TNT what I mostly have is a cross of Watchdog.
> 
> The ONLY real watchdog you will find in present day comes from Si-Fu Kennels he is who picked up all of Casey's proven stock when he got out of the dogs.


This is only 2 days old


----------



## KMdogs

Most American bullies are either selectively bred amstaffs or mutts.. crossing two different animals, breeds have you, the out come is mutt. 

Not hard to understand.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Atleast it seems we agree that the am bully is a fake made up breed of mutts....(I use the term bully to be respectful of the owners as I have mixed mispapered dogs myself)


----------



## Sarah~

KMdogs said:


> crossing two different animals, breeds have you, the out come is mutt.
> 
> Not hard to understand.


I don't disagree but crossing breeds is how a lot of different modern breeds came to be, so at what point does the mutt become a purebred? Honest question.


----------



## ames

Damn I go away for a few days and look what happens. For the record I love my mutt and hate when people call him a pit bull since I have no idea if he is. To each their own but getting upset at you dog being called a mutt is a disservice to all the proud mutt owners out there. . Seriously I call my dog a dog. Others feel the need to label him. I will allow him to be referred to as a bully breed without cringing. That's all about that.

BUT I just had my first fried pickle experience. WTF is it a southern thing?!?! lol

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cain's Mom

ames said:


> Damn I go away for a few days and look what happens. For the record I love my mutt and hate when people call him a pit bull since I have no idea if he is. To each their own but getting upset at you dog being called a mutt is a disservice to all the proud mutt owners out there. . Seriously I call my dog a dog. Others feel the need to label him. I will allow him to be referred to as a bully breed without cringing. That's all about that.
> 
> BUT I just had my first fried pickle experience. WTF is it a southern thing?!?! lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Fried pickles are awesome! I used to work at a little burger joint in my home town and we would make our own when customers weren't there and eat them. Y'all got me wanting some now lol time to go to the store I guess!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

Sarah~ said:


> I don't disagree but crossing breeds is how a lot of different modern breeds came to be, so at what point does the mutt become a purebred? Honest question.


After *years* of breeding that consistently produces offspring that conform both functionally and physically to an established standard.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Carriana said:


> After *years* of breeding that consistently produces offspring that conform both functionally and physically to an established standard.


Exactly. Once u can breed them to themselves and achieve consistency. For example today if u take a bulldog and terrier and mix them u get a mutt not an APBT, even tho those dogs were supposedly used in the forming of the breed. The APBT has been developed and formed into its own standard and there for has become unique. This is why I consider the AmBully to be a breed, because u can take 2 well bred and papered AmBullies and get some good conformationally correct dogs. Where as just crossing an APBT and an AST doesn't get dogs that fit the ABKC standard.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Exactly. Once u can breed them to themselves and achieve consistency. For example today if u take a bulldog and terrier and mix them u get a mutt not an APBT, even tho those dogs were supposedly used in the forming of the breed. The APBT has been developed and formed into its own standard and there for has become unique. This is why I consider the AmBully to be a breed, because u can take 2 well bred and papered AmBullies and get some good conformationally correct dogs. Where as just crossing an APBT and an AST doesn't get dogs that fit the ABKC standard.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal

I'm glad I successfully derailed the thread there for a bit. Its part of my plan for World Domination!!!


----------



## Elvisfink

pitbull4life said:


> This is Samson


I'm surprised no one has commented on the big new chain attached to the live ring of a choke chain. WTF is that all about? Nice way to choke your dog out. Regardless, I hope you stick around GP and learn more about the wonderful breeds and mutts that fall under the term Pit Bull.


----------



## pitbull4life

Um because he kept chewing out of his kennel so we chained him to the lawn mower until we fixed it and he has broke. 20+ collars and kept getting out of them. And it's not my dog you tard


----------



## Elvisfink

pitbull4life said:


> Um because he kept chewing out of his kennel so we chained him to the lawn mower until we fixed it and he has broke. 20+ collars and kept getting out of them. And it's not my dog you tard


Wow "Tard" You are truely a special person. I'm not the "tard" that chained a dog to a choke chain.


----------



## pitbull4life

And choking him? That thing adjusts. It's not tight. It slides as he moves.


----------



## pitbull4life

Elvisfink said:


> Wow "Tard" You are truely a special person. I'm not the "tard" that chained a dog to a choke chain.


Are you fucking stupid? That's not my damn dog. I didn't chain him to anything.


----------



## pitbull4life

He looks like he's in pain doesn't he. Idk how many times we have used regular collars and he's snaps then the first day he wear them.


----------



## Elvisfink

pitbull4life said:


> Are you fucking stupid? That's not my damn dog. I didn't chain him to anything.


Miss Special Person. I DID NOT SAY "YOU" DID IT!!! Read my post before they kick your Specail Ass off this site!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbull4life said:


> Um because he kept chewing out of his kennel so we chained him to the lawn mower until we fixed it and he has broke. 20+ collars and kept getting out of them. And it's not my dog you tard


I am EXTREMELY offended by the word "tard". I have family member that are develope mentally disabled. I hope u get banned.


----------



## pitbull4life

Oh man that would hurt my feelings.


----------



## EckoMac

For dogs like ours we need flat buckle nylon or leather collars. Nothing else will last. A choke chain on a tie out is not an acceptable collar. Choke chains are training tools and when improperly used are cruel.
Suggest a flat buckle collar to whomever the dog's owner is.


----------



## pitbull4life

He was on that thing for a day. It is not his daily collar. And btw you said "way to choke YOUR dog out. So ya you were referring to me. Again. Not my dog. My dog runs freely in the back yard.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Yeah well maybe getting your ass kicked is more fitting you arrogant ignorant low life.


----------



## pitbull4life

He was tied to that because he broke his collar and we were having a guy build a really big kennel for him. Now he has a regular collar because he doesn't get tied up


----------



## pitbull4life

Because I said tard? Wow ok.


----------



## KMdogs

pitbull4life said:


> And choking him? That thing adjusts. It's not tight. It slides as he moves.


Slides as he moves? Adjusts? It is apparent you have no idea what a choke collar does.. Or is..

Doesn't matter really, after all with the attitude you are displaying i don't understand why you are here to begin with. Further, if you continue i doubt the mods will allow it for much longer.


----------



## pitbull4life

Uh ya the collar moves. It's an extra large so it's not tight on him.


----------



## pitbull4life

Do you see all the extra length hanging?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbull4life said:


> Because I said tard? Wow ok.


Yeah bcuz u said tard and act like its ok to disrespect a whole group of handicapped ppl.


----------



## pitbull4life

I have an attitude because that person said I was choking my dog. When I said from the very beginning of this thread that the male is not mine.


----------



## pitbull4life

I have nothing against handicap people. I'm guessing you're perfect and have never called someone a name?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I dnt call ppl retards. I got a few choice words that fit your ass though.


----------



## pitbull4life

Go ahead and say. Idk you and idc what you think about about me. People need to learn how to read before they accuse me of choking an animal. That's the reason I said that.


----------



## KMdogs

pitbull4life said:


> Uh ya the collar moves. It's an extra large so it's not tight on him.


I won't bother explaining this. My brain cannot function at such stolid level..

Besides, these trolling posts get old, can't be that many people out there that... Eh, scratch that.

As you were. In a pissing match between you two.


----------



## pitbull4life

I'm a troll? I've posted in 3 threads. I try to come on here and introduce myself and my dog gets called a mutt and I get accused of choking a dog. How am I suppose to respond?


----------



## pitbull4life

I join a pitbull forum because I have a passion for them and I'm always telling people the truth about them and try to get rid of the misconception.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Theres no excuse for using it. If u were a man and face to face with me id be n cuffs and youd be getting your jaw wired shut point blank period. Theres nothing more to say. Youve proven that your a little ignorant child since u got on here. All youre here to do is troll.

AND YOUR DOG IS A MUTT YOURE JUST TOO BULLHEADED AND IGNORANT TO COMPREHEND THAT


----------



## MSK

Just Tap Pits said:


> I said it resembled dogs ive seen that were supposedly watchdog (I dnt like blue dogs so I havent done extensive research on every line of them. I know more about re and gotti). And the definition of an am bully is apbt x am staff. So idk how u mix the two and its not a bully. I'll definitely look into tye watchdog bloodline. Thank you for pointing that out.


Well for one they were bred for a purpose completely different then what and AmBully was bred for. The Bloodline itself was bred to be high end catch dogs. All of the dogs that were truly worth something and weren't curs went to Si-Fu Kennels. This is an example of what Si-Fu is breeding today all off of or simular as the stock he got from Watchdog. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [428335] :: SI-FU'S JENA JUNIOR AKA JJ


----------



## pitbull4life

Just Tap Pits said:


> Theres no excuse for using it. If u were a man and face to face with me id be n cuffs and youd be getting your jaw wired shut point blank period. Theres nothing more to say. Youve proven that your a little ignorant child since u got on here. All youre here to do is troll.


And all I can do is apologize for it. I don't like being accused of something I didn't do. I would never harm an animal. I've had a passion for them since I was little and that's what I'm going to school for. I apologize if I offended you. It wasn't my intention.


----------



## pitbull4life

And threatening me isn't childish?


----------



## Elvisfink

pitbull4life said:


> I'm a troll? I've posted in 3 threads. I try to come on here and introduce myself and my dog gets called a mutt and I get accused of choking a dog. How am I suppose to respond?


Calm down! My post was a general statement that was not pointed at you. Unfortunately the way I wrote it, it could be interpreted as I was directing it at you. Regardless of that you were there and sadly you think chaining a dog to a choke chain is ok. Again, I hope you stick around and learn why this is not a good idea and you become more informed regarding Bull breeds.


----------



## KMdogs

pitbull4life said:


> I join a pitbull forum because I have a passion for them and I'm always telling people the truth about them and try to get rid of the misconception.


You first have to know somethin' about somethin' in order to shed truth to others.

Based on what i've seen, i know you ought to be educating yourself before thinking you need to take it upon yourself to educate others. No harm in wanting to do good, no harm in wanting to teach others what you love. However, there are enough idiots recycling bullshit.

Take it for what it is, no one is born with knowledge as it is obtained daily.

Takes a life time of learning to not know it all, when you reach a point of forgetting more than you'll ever know.. Well, then you'll know something.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

MSK said:


> Well for one they were bred for a purpose completely different then what and AmBully was bred for. The Bloodline itself was bred to be high end catch dogs. All of the dogs that were truly worth something and weren't curs went to Si-Fu Kennels. This is an example of what Si-Fu is breeding today all off of or simular as the stock he got from Watchdog. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [428335] :: SI-FU'S JENA JUNIOR AKA JJ


Like I said before thanks for tye info ill definitely look into it more. All the watchdog dogs ive seen did look more like my xl dogs than bullys but they were blue and amstaff mixs so I assumed they were just bullys. Thank you for not bwing arrogant while passing the knowledge along. I didnt mean to offend or be misconstrued.


----------



## pitbull4life

Again...assuming I was there and assuming I took the picture.nice


----------



## pitbull4life

KMdogs said:


> You first have to know somethin' about somethin' in order to shed truth to others.
> 
> Based on what i've seen, you ought to be educating yourself before thinking you need to take it upon yourself to educate others. No harm in wanting to do good, no harm in wanting to teach others what you love. However, there are enough idiots recycling bullshit.
> 
> Take it for what it is, no one is born with knowledge as it is obtained daily.
> 
> Takes a life time of learning to not know it all, when you reach a point of forgetting more than you'll ever know.. Well, then you'll know something.


So telling people that pits aren't killer dogs is a bad thing?


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbull4life said:


> And threatening me isn't childish?


I didnt threaten anyone I simply told u the truth. If defending my family memebers and otgers who are stricken with mental handicaps is childish im a childish mofo forsure.


----------



## pitbull4life

And I told you I apologize. That's all I can do. Didn't mean to offend your family. I also have a couple family members with mental problems and if someone was to disrespect them in anyway I would be pissed as well. So I understand why you are upset. Like I said I do apologized.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Keep your apology. It doesnt do me any good. 1 more bs thing coming out of ur mouth as far as im concerned.


----------



## pitbull4life

Alright that's fine.


----------



## pitbull4life

That's the problem with forums. You never really know people.


----------



## redog

pitbull4life said:


> I have an attitude because that person said I was choking my dog. When I said from the very beginning of this thread that the male is not mine.


Obviously, within your first sentence you posted, you're ignorant.oke: we dont need your bs, you need us...or at least your dog needs us to educate you. read what Elvis said, were all aware the dog belongs to your boyfriend. You said that enough times that its burned in my memory forever. I suggest you stop with the stupid remarks (tard) and read. There will be no more name calling. That's like... 5th grade shit!


----------



## pitbull4life

So it's ok that he said he was going to inflict pain on me? I've said it's my boyfriends dog twice. And that one person didn't read that obviously when they said YOUR dog


----------



## redog

Elvisfink said:


> I'm surprised no one has commented on the big new chain attached to the live ring of a choke chain. WTF is that all about? Nice way to choke your dog out. Regardless, I hope you stick around GP and learn more about the wonderful breeds and mutts that fall under the term Pit Bull.


You must not have taken it the way he wrote it.


----------



## pitbull4life

Doesn't matter. The dog wasn't being choked.


----------



## pitbull4life

Nobody excepts apologies around here I guess.


----------



## redog

pitbull4life said:


> Doesn't matter. The dog wasn't being choked.


Not nit pickin but It's still dangerous


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Not when in one post u try to justify it and the next youre apologizing. Thats not sincere at all.


----------



## pitbull4life

I understand that. But it was for a day while his kennel was being built and that day he broke his regular collar. That collar is never used. That's the first time.


----------



## pitbull4life

Well you can hate me I guess.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

pitbull4life said:


> Well you can hate me I guess.


I dont hate anyone. Will u and I ever get along now? Probably not but hate only hurts yourself and not who u hate. I hope you grow and mature as a person...


----------



## pitbull4life

It hurts yourself for not accepting people's apologies as well.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I disagree. Certain things cant be apologized away. Live with a mentally disabled person, watch the pain and torment day to day life is for them then add on ppl using derogatory terms and staring, making fun of, abusing them and tell me that can be apologized away. Just move on as will I.


----------



## pitbull4life

I would never do that though. There was kid that was autistic in high school and I was the only person that never made fun of him. I would tell people to leave him alone. It pissed me off so bad.


----------



## pitbull4life

Just Tap Pits said:


> I disagree. Certain things cant be apologized away. Live with a mentally disabled person, watch the pain and torment day to day life is for them then add on ppl using derogatory terms and staring, making fun of, abusing them and tell me that can be apologized away. Just move on as will I.


Kick those people's asses!


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Oh I have. Its cool just watch ur word choices in the future as using those words is no different than mocking a disabled in walmart.


----------



## pitbull4life

I know. It won't happen again.


----------



## hashbrown

I had beans and cornbread for lunch.


----------



## redog

hashbrown said:


> I had beans and cornbread for lunch.


Dude you eat a lot:rofl:


----------



## pitbull4life

Ugh that sounds so good. I had stupid cereal.


----------



## Cain's Mom

hashbrown said:


> I had beans and cornbread for lunch.


I had a grilled cheese lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

BullyGal said:


> I'm glad I successfully derailed the thread there for a bit. Its part of my plan for World Domination!!!


Lmao!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog

2 cups of coffee and a cig for me. Ill eat when I get home


----------



## hashbrown

redog said:


> Dude you eat a lot:rofl:


Takes a lot of energy to keep up with a woman half your age......upruns:


----------



## redog

:thumbsup:


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I had a salad. If I had a big lunch id get my ass kicked when I go amd roll.


----------



## redog

Yeah you don't want to go in with a full stomach haha


----------



## Elvisfink

Big Surprise! I'm have beer with Earl at the Lazy Dog Cafe.


----------



## hashbrown

Now.... I think we can successfully say we've ran the wheels off the wagon.


----------



## pitbull4life

he's like ahhhh beer!!
thats my favorite color on a pit. I was going to get my dog's ears cropped but I waited too long.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

redog said:


> Yeah you don't want to go in with a full stomach haha


Idk how many times ive had to run off the mat to get sick. My couch used to think I was gonna work myself to death bcuz id get sick rinse my mouth put my guard back in and keep working.


----------



## Cain's Mom

Elvisfink said:


> Big Surprise! I'm have beer with Earl at the Lazy Dog Cafe.


Haha earl is awesome! Sheba knocked over a can of beer once and as I was grabbing the towel to clean it up she was frantically slurping it up off the floor.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue

As much as I try and force baby Luna to be a beer drinker (like her father) she still orders the damn Sangria :doggy: Ugh


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

That's one of my fav Earl and beer pics! Odin is a beer hound too, loves it!

Oh and I have a boring old sammich for lunch. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbull4life

have yall ever arranged for a pitbull meetup?


----------



## Luna-Blue

pitbull4life said:


> have yall ever arranged for a pitbull meetup?


I think people on this forum are from all over so it's most likely really tough:roll:

I was born and raised on the north side of Chicago and have now lived in Scottsdale Arizona for the past 7 years. You guy's would not believe the amount of stray dogs and shelter dogs out here. It's truly sad  No joke.


----------



## pitbull4life

like on the car forum im on theres a yearly meet in like one state and people come from all over the U.S. It would be cool if there was a Pit meet


----------



## Just Tap Pits

Make a new post about it and see if there is any interested parties. But remeber cars dnt try to eat eachother lol


----------



## EckoMac

There are a few of us who live in driving distance of others. I'm actually going to foster a dog from a member in Jacksonville. She's driving her down this weekend. Going to be planning something with a couple of others on the east coast sometime in the near future too. 
Some of us are closer then others. Some of us have to save up for plane tickets to get others out to visit. LOL!


----------



## pitbull4life

ya thats why its a yearly thing. It gets expensive.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

Yeah I've met a few members and in fact there's an ADBA show in Vegas next weekend. And several of us will be there, me included. But yeah even yearly, it would be hard to come up with the cash to travel so far...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PatienceFlame

ADBA shows are pretty much the APBT meet.


----------



## ames

pitbull4life said:


> Again...assuming I was there and assuming I took the picture.nice


. It doesn't matter if he broke collars they are getting cheap collars! I been reading his thread and what you aren't getting is we are all out for the good of these dogs. Any dog really! We only want To help and when someone comes on thinking they know shit and then post pictures and make comments that show you really have no clue, don't get pissed and try to not get defensive. We all been there man. We all started somewhere in regards to dogs. Don't run away stay and learn!

Now do you understand why a choke chain is not a good color for a tie out? it seemed like you felt since it was just for a day it was fine. Just want to make sure your boyfriend and you realize it's only a training collar and should not be used without supervision.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Black Rabbit

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Yeah I've met a few members and in fact there's an ADBA show in Vegas next weekend. And several of us will be there, me included. But yeah even yearly, it would be hard to come up with the cash to travel so far...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Don't forget our road trips and parties at Holly's house


----------



## pitbull4life

ames said:


> . It doesn't matter if he broke collars they are getting cheap collars! I been reading his thread and what you aren't getting is we are all out for the good of these dogs. Any dog really! We only want To help and when someone comes on thinking they know shit and then post pictures and make comments that show you really have no clue, don't get pissed and try to not get defensive. We all been there man. We all started somewhere in regards to dogs. Don't run away stay and learn!
> 
> Now do you understand why a choke chain is not a good color for a tie out? it seemed like you felt since it was just for a day it was fine. Just want to make sure your boyfriend and you realize it's only a training collar and should not be used without supervision.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I thought everyone was done with this argument. Honestly this thread just needs to be locked so arguments will stop being brought up after they are over with.


----------



## ames

I'm not arguing at all. Sorry if you thought I was. I just asked you if you understand the difference. From what I had read you didn't think it was a big deal for a one time thing. It is. Feel free to lock your own thread if you want lol. Or delete or whatever you choose since you started it do what you want with it.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot. I have a lot to read apparently.


----------



## pitbull4life

How do I lock my own thread?


----------



## hashbrown

http://www.gopitbull.com/site-support-feedback/45625-how-do-you-delete-thread.html

HGTD!


----------



## American_Pit13

kg420 said:


> Don't forget our road trips and parties at Holly's house


Whooooooo! Everyone loves road trips and Parties at my house!


----------



## American_Pit13

ames said:


> I'm not arguing at all. Sorry if you thought I was. I just asked you if you understand the difference. From what I had read you didn't think it was a big deal for a one time thing. It is. Feel free to lock your own thread if you want lol. Or delete or whatever you choose since you started it do what you want with it.


People can't do those things to there own threads. Only mods can lock things and VIPs can delete their threads.


----------



## pitbull4life

Well can you lock this please


----------



## redog

Not yet! You broke our all time record for intro threads. :thumbsup: that's a good thing!


----------



## pitbull4life

How is that good? I don't want people continuing this argument. It's done and over with.


----------



## redog

The arguments are long over, a few more posts and well be on page 7! How can that be bad?


----------



## American_Pit13

pitbull4life said:


> How is that good? I don't want people continuing this argument. It's done and over with.


Then don't come back and argue, we can do that very well on our own


----------



## pitbull4life

I start talking about having a dog meet and come back and someone started arguing again. How is that my fault?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

easy! ignore the post and keep talkin about the dog meet. LOL



kg420 said:


> Don't forget our road trips and parties at Holly's house


yush! there is no forgetting! when is the next party at Holly's? sometime after Vegas and before the UKC loomis show in may.


----------



## American_Pit13

pitbull4life said:


> I start talking about having a dog meet and come back and someone started arguing again. How is that my fault?


Noone said it was your fault. If you don't want to argue with them don't. That's your choice.



Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> easy! ignore the post and keep talkin about the dog meet. LOL
> 
> yush! there is no forgetting! when is the next party at Holly's? sometime after Vegas and before the UKC loomis show in may.


Vegas has bankrupted me till then end of May! But ya'll are welcome to invade! I always gots food


----------



## Just Tap Pits

American_Pit13 said:


> But ya'll are welcome to invade! I always gots food


Dont say that it draws in strays lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

American_Pit13 said:


> Vegas has bankrupted me till then end of May! But ya'll are welcome to invade! I always gots food


i hear ya! but if i can muster up an extra $40 for gas Odin, Banshee and I will come invade


----------



## American_Pit13

Just Tap Pits said:


> Dont say that it draws in strays lol


Yeah I get those a lot.



Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> i hear ya! but if i can muster up an extra $40 for gas Odin, Banshee and I will come invade


Bring their crates! I am gonna be full with the new secret secrets  Moved the spring pole out back to the fenced field so the dogs will love it and be able to run!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

American_Pit13 said:


> Bring their crates! I am gonna be full with the new secret secrets  Moved the spring pole out back to the fenced field so the dogs will love it and be able to run!


k k!! u gots it!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Maybe I can come down sometime soon. I get my truck back today finally :woof:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

pitbull4life said:


> This is only 2 days old


And that number of days matters because????? Seriously?!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

So I got super sad when Khal Drogo died on Game of Thrones. He was super sexy. Just in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Luna-Blue

Are all the members on here female Jesus


----------



## pitbull4life

pitbullmamanatl said:


> And that number of days matters because????? Seriously?!


Um it doesn't matter but someone stated it was an old thread so I told them its only 2 days old.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

pitbull4life said:


> Um it doesn't matter but someone stated it was an old thread so I told them its only 2 days old.


They said several days, not old. You said two. I am Queen of Technical


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

pitbullmamanatl said:


> They said several days, not old. You said two. I am Queen of Technical


im surprised u dont have ur 'bitch in the box' icon... LOL :cheers:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> im surprised u dont have ur 'bitch in the box' icon... LOL :cheers:


Oooh that would be a fun icon.... Oh, Bossmandude think I could get one of those next to my time bomb? lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Oooh that would be a fun icon.... Oh, Bossmandude think I could get one of those next to my time bomb? lol


Bossman has a "dick in the box"... and after writing that i realize now how bad that sounds LOL


----------

